# Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"



## suzukini (25. Juli 2013)

*Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

Ich konnte die letzten zei Montae nicht mehr zocken weil meine CPU bei Last fast 100° erreichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem Zeitpunkt war in meinem PC eine billig Wärmeleitpaste von Mediamarkt verbaut, (hat sich aus Notsituation ergeben da ich dringend welche brauchte)

Jetzt habe ich die Artic Silver 5 verwendet und siehe da, die Werte sind traumhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System
Intel Core 2 Quad q9650 @3,0Ghz mit EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Asus P5E3 deluxe 
8GB DDR3 1333MHZ Corsair Value Ram
280GTX Geforce AMP Edition (von Zotac  )
Zalman Z9 Plus

Dazu ist noch zusagen, dass die Werte bei einer Innentemperatur von 31°C erreicht wurden
wobei die letztere Messung bei 29°C sollte jetzt aber nicht so viel ausmachen. 

P.S was meint ihr, wie weit kann ich meinen q9650 bei diesen Werten Takten?


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*



suzukini schrieb:


> Zudem Zeitpunkt war in meinem PC eine billig *Zahnpaste* von Mediamarkt verbaut


 
also bei 20-30°C Unterschied darf man nicht einmal von WärmeLEITpaste sprechen


----------



## suzukini (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

ich glaub da wäre ich selbst mit Ketschup bbesser dran gewesen 

Alternative Wärmeleitpasten wie Ketchup für den PC im Test - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

...solange du nicht, wie einer meiner Bekannten, Liquid Pro in die Ramslots schüttest...


----------



## suzukini (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

oh mein gott :;D


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

denk mal nicht, dass es daran lag das die Paste billig war, sondern die wird einfach alt und fertig gewesen sein.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

Da wird wohl beides eine Rolle gespielt haben. Eine bessere Paste wird vielleicht nicht so schnell trocken und liefert länger gute Leistung.


----------



## Quppi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

oder der lüfter war beim ersten mal einfach falsch montiert. ich glaube nicht, dass die 30° differenz allein vom wechsel kommen.


----------



## HGHarti (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

Das glaube ich definitiv nicht, , die artic ist mindestens 2 Jahre alt oder mehr


----------



## suzukini (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

also, das einzigste was es sein könnte ist folgendes:

Ich habe die Beiden oberen Lüfter (an Gehäusedecke) umgedreht, die Blasen jetzt Luft raus und nicht mehr rein


----------



## snaapsnaap (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

Da kam einfach alles zusammen, falscher Luftstrom und alte, vermutlich, nie gewechselte WLP.
Die Unterschiede zwischen den wirklich besten und billigsten WLP werden vllt 5-7° sein, bei ganz neuen, aber irgendwann muss man nunmal auch die Reifen am Auto ersetzen...


----------



## suzukini (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

nun ja, hab die WLP vor nem halben Jahr gewechselt, da hab ich das System ja auch überneommen von meinem Vadda


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

SAg ich ja. Eine gute Paste zeichnet sich nicht unbedingt durch die reine Kühlleistung, sondern auch durch ihre Verarbeitungseigenschaften und langlebigkeit aus. Wenn man mal den Standardlüfter bei Intel nachj zwei Jahren abmacht, dann bröselt das fast schon. Bei der MX2, schmiert es dann meist noch.


----------



## zeta75 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*



> Ich habe die Beiden oberen Lüfter (an Gehäusedecke) umgedreht, die Blasen jetzt Luft raus und nicht mehr rein



Wenn jemand versuchen sollte Euch diese Tube anzudrehen.....kann auch dankend abgelehnt werden! Total dünn das Zeug.....aber nix mit Liquit M. zu tun ! Wirkungsgrad für die Tonne.
MfG


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

ich meine mich zu errinnern das in einer pcgh ausgabe mal wlp's getestet wurden, und dort hatten die "billigen" nie so ein riesen unterschied zu den teuren.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste billig vs. "teuer"*

Frisch gibt's kaum Unterschiede zwischen WLP's - richtiges Auftragen vorrausgesetzt .
In den Tests von PCGH gab's ~ zwei Grad Celsius Differenz.

Aber selbst "deutsche Markenprodukte" stehen da nicht gut da:
In meinem Schenker XMG A501 hab' ich nach damals einem Monat die trockene Hersteller-WLP durch Arctic MX-4 erstzt, dann waren CPU und GPU 5 Grad Celsius kühler und der Lüfter dreht meist eine Stufe niedriger.
Kann die Listen noch mit diversen Grafikkarten und ein paar CPU-Kühlern in OEM-Rechner fortsetzen...

Querschnittliche Erfahrung meinerseits:
- teils zu dick aufgetragene WLP seitens der Hersteller
- mäßige Qualität -> WLP rasch eingetrocknet -> miserable Wärmeabgabe


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2013)

Das kann man so unterschreiben.


----------

